# Anchor Worm?



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

A friend sent these pics to me, with the question whether "Parasite Clear" tablets will take them out. The ingredients are Metronidazole, Praziquantel, Diflubenzuron, and Acriflavine.

One pic is a predatory nymph that will likely just be netted out. The other pics are the worms. There are several and the tank is greater than 100 gallons I think.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think it's an anchor worm. I just had those on a sunfish, and they didn't look like that. I tweezered mine while treating with parasite clear, and that worked for me. The worms on your friend's otto look like they aren't crustaceans like anchor worms, so the parasite clear should work well.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks; I'll suggest a good 2 or 3 doses with 25-40% water changes in between.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Anchor worms are even more disgusting than what you posted:










That's what mine looked like. I've read that they are not that common in small fish and tropical fish. That thing looks like a leech to me. The two appendices are the egg sacks.

That nymph looks like a real killer. I once saw a video on youtube about a guy how kept them on purpose and fed them tiny guppies


----------

